
Google's Discrimination against my 1-month Old A﻿pp - kusanagiblade
http://www.build2master.com/technology/googles-discrimination-against-my-1-month-old-app
======
mtmail
The email is pretty clear that the app is against the content guidelines
because it contains "Pokemon Go".

> Maybe Google discriminate against new Android developer? Or maybe they
> discriminate me because I have a Chinese name? Or maybe someone is trying to
> cut off competition?

Sorry, I believe you're just making up excuses here.

